# tulla ryhmällä/joukolla jne.



## Gavril

Olen nähnyt lauseita, joissa _tulla_-verbia seuraa "joukkoa" tarkoittava sana adessiivissa, esmes _Meikäläiset tulivat isolla porukalla. _Mitä tarkoittaa adessiivimuotoinen sana? Onko _porukalla _yhtä kuin _porukan kanssa_, _porukan_ _jäsenenä_?

Kiitti


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Meikäläiset tulivat isolla porukalla." = _Meikäläisiä tuli *suuri joukko / paljon*. (Olit toisin sanoen ymmärtänyt aivan oikein.)

"_tulla_-verbi*ä*"
_Esmes_ ei ole suomea!

GOM


----------



## Anatooli

En masse. Come as a big group.


----------



## rokkipoliisi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Esmes_ ei ole suomea!
> 
> GOM



Tähän kyllä sanoisin, että sanan "esimerkiksi" lyhentäminen muotoon "esmes" on jo varsin vakiintunut rennon puhekielen ilmaus. On siis liioittelua sanoa, ettei se ole suomea. Suuri osa suomalaisista varmaankin pitää ilmausta enemmän tai vähemmän tympeänä. Silti sitä käytetään ja se ymmärretään kaikkialla Suomessa. Mutta kirjoitettuun tekstiiin se ei sovi.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

rokkipoliisi said:


> Tähän kyllä sanoisin, että sanan "esimerkiksi" lyhentäminen muotoon "esmes" on jo varsin vakiintunut rennon puhekielen ilmaus. On siis liioittelua sanoa, ettei se ole suomea.


Meillä kaikilla on oma kielellinen ympäristömme lähtökohtanamme. Itse sanoisin tähän, että en ollut koskaan kuullut kyseistä sanaa, joten en tietenkään voinut pitää sitä suomen kielen sanana.

GOM


----------

